# Myrtle wood #2



## Ian72 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok so you asked to see some of the myrtle wood grain this one was from the last batch of myrtle wood burl I got in the summer.Just wondering what you guys might charge for one like this its about 14in by 4in.i have an idea but would like to hear what you guys might charge.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

My old formula of diameter x $10.00 has always worked for me....
Try it out. See if it makes you happy.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats some beautiful wood


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Burl bowl*

If that bowl is from the burl that you just cut up and it is at all wet I would turn the bowl so that they get end grain sealer on them and let them dry for a year first then return when dry. really hard to sell wet wood without expecting problems.

Jerry


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Striking!!!


----------



## Ian72 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Jerry no this bowl is from some wood I got last year it was drying for months before I worked it I try not to work them until they are at 10% or less.I hope the new wood is half as nice as this stuff.


----------



## MickeyK (Dec 22, 2012)

Ian72 said:


> Ok so you asked to see some of the myrtle wood grain this one was from the last batch of myrtle wood burl I got in the summer.Just wondering what you guys might charge for one like this its about 14in by 4in.i have an idea but would like to hear what you guys might charge.


Beautiful Ian!


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Now that is really nice. Beautiful wood Nicely done:thumbsup:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

NIIIIIIICE!!!! super pretty stuff man


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! The grains and figures look amazing. A lot of people would like to have a piece like that.


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Cost ?*

We stop at a West Virginia store a couple of times a year as we travel South. The store (Tamarack) has only WV. made for sale. There are some beautiful turnings and a bowl 14" in diameter there would be in the $200 + range. Maybe a bit more because it is burl.

I've purchased a number of 5-8" diameter bowls of domestic woods for $80-140 area.

Hope this helps.

David Turner
Plymouth, MI.


----------



## fixer (Jul 24, 2011)

what can I say :notworthy:

WOW:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

